# Anyone know someone that can do some US Navy blanks?



## jrace (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm looking to have some pen blanks made that have a US Navy Theme. Or, a US Navy Chief Petty Officer theme. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## William Menard (Nov 30, 2014)

Scott Lincoln


----------



## southernclay (Nov 30, 2014)

Lazerlinez has a really cool blank for the sierra/liberty.


----------



## mark james (Nov 30, 2014)

I recently had a CPO 4 blank made by Fred (PTownSubbie).

http://www.ptownsubbie.com/cncpenblanks.html

The Chief Petty Officer Designs are not specifically listed on his website, so just contact him

They were impressive enough (the CNC engraved blanks, not my contribution !) that last week I got an order to make some for a Navy Captain (Commander of an LCS Squadron).


----------



## studioseven (Nov 30, 2014)

Wood N Whimsey has one that looks great on a bolt action.  Check out their inlay blanks.

Seven


----------



## t001xa22 (Nov 30, 2014)

Jamie, you might want to check out the WoodPenPro site. Look in his Patriot pen section, and open the drop-down menu. I have used these kits before, and they work well.


----------



## slincoln (Nov 30, 2014)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f164/engraved-u-s-military-blanks-125452/


----------



## Edward Cypher (Nov 30, 2014)

+1 on Scott Lincoln, he did ones for my daughter and her friends when they graduated from the United States Naval Academy.  Awesome job, personalized and ready to be put on a sierra or bullet.  I back filled the names and rank with gold enamel came out awesome.  Let him know what you are looking for.


----------



## Jim Burr (Nov 30, 2014)

Scott is great! Fred Wissen (PTownsubbie) does amazing stuff as well. Used both of them and they do really cool stuff.


----------



## Jim Smith (Nov 30, 2014)

If you can see if he ever served on the USS North Carolina, I have a blank from the decking of this ship.  Drop me a PM if you're interested.

Jim Smith


----------



## Sabaharr (Aug 6, 2015)

Wood-n-whimsies. Just made one last week and came out fantastic.


----------

